# como hacer una antena de ferrita sintonizada ?



## ESCUDO (Sep 3, 2007)

Necesito sintonizar una varilla de ferrita con un bobinado+ condensador y que resuene a 77.5 khz.....

Alguna idea?   sin necesitar equipos mu raros... a poder ser.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 3, 2007)

Una forma sencilla es hacer un generador de onda cuadrada por ejemplo con un 74ls14 o un 40106 y con una resistencia de unos 1k lo conectas el circuito LC a masa. Con un diodo rectificas y filtras (1N4148 + 100nF).
Vas probrando valores de condensadores hasta encontrar el que mas señal te de.

Si tienes frecuencimetro es mas facil, solo tienes que hacer un oscilador con el mismo 74LS14 o con un lm311 tal y como el medidor LC de poptronic.

Si tienes osciloscopio puedes utilizar un generador de onda cuadrada de baja frecuencia, 10 khz y midiendo las oscilaciones.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 3, 2007)

Holas.ESCUDO.en este tema un amigo forero publico unas formulas para determinar la inductancia de una bobina y ademas una formula de resonancia de un cto tanke lo ke tu tendrias ke hacer es un trabajo inverso.  me explico:

1º tomas la formula de frecuencia de resonancia y la inviertes de tal modo de obtener la inductancia en funcion dela capacitancia ke lleva en pararelo y la frecuencia de resonancia.

2º despues tanteas la formula de inductancias aki creo sera mas facil ir por ensayo y error tendras ke ir ensayando distintas combinaciones de espiras/ tamaño del nucleo y diametro del alambre.


Suerte

BYE!


----------



## ESCUDO (Sep 4, 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas....

La opcion de tiopepe123 es interesante....... yo puedo hacer un generador de señal de 77.5khz con un pic, pero la señal de salida es cuadrada......  ¿ habria que hacerla senoidal??????

La opcion de vichot tambien es buena, pero mas complicada.. parece.

Sabeis como se podria hacer con un dip-meter y como se construye ( y sobre todo como se obtiene la escala de frecuencias, uno sencillo ??? )    gracias a todos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 4, 2007)

Don VichoT tiene razon y es necesario
frec=1/2*pi raiz LC   o frec=1/(6.28*SQR LC)

http://72.41.86.92/dproj/lgm/lgm.html
http://electronics-diy.com/lc_meter.php



Un Dipmeter es un simple oscilador variable, pero necesitas ajustarlo.. no creo que sea necesario, hay circuitos mas faciles de montar.


Varicamente se trata de tener un condensador referencia y recalcular la inductancia.

Podrias hacer unas 100-200 espiras y luego buscar el condensador que mas se hacerca a la frecuencia de resonancia.


----------



## ESCUDO (Sep 4, 2007)

Tiopepe, la cuestion es como se que esta resonando a la frecuencia que necesito????

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 4, 2007)

Matematicas querido Escudo

f=1/6.28sqrLC ---->como conozco C-->L=1/(6.28*f)^2*C si no me he colado

Haces la bobina con aprox 100-200 espiras
Coges un condensador de por ejemplo 1nF
Lo insertas a un oscilador con la L desconocida y la C de 1nF y mides la frecuencia

Ya tienes todos los datos f y C
 Aplicas la formula L=1/(6.28*f)^2*C y obtienes L
ya lo tenemos solo nos falta obtener C para 77.5k

C=1/(6.28*77.5k)^2*L

Ya tienes L y C que es la frecuencia de resonancia, que quieres finalmente afinar al maximo, con el pic generas una señal 77.5k y con una resistencia grande 1k-10k lo aplicas al circuito LC 
Cuando la tension es maxima, es la frecuencia de resonancia, añadiendo/quitando capacidad puedes ajustarlo al maximo.


----------



## ESCUDO (Sep 5, 2007)

En fin.... el que sabe sabe.....  seguire tus instrucciones tiopepe123.

Muchas gracias; ya os contare..... un  saludo.


----------



## fco_jones (Mar 3, 2008)

Hola a todos

Me presento, Me llamo Paco y soy de León y deciros que no tengo ni idea de electrónica, así que os pido un poco de paciencia y comprensión.

He estado leyendo el asunto de los relojes radiocontrolados y quiero aprovechar el tema para hacer mis preguntas.

Yo tengo un reloj junghans radiocontrolado con la antena embutida en la correa de cuero. 

Os explico un poco: del reloj hacia la pulsera salen dos conexiones una hace contacto o masa en la caja del reloj, este contacto rodea con una pista de soldadura el otro contacto (¿apantalla?). Uniendo estas dos pistas hay lo que debe de ser un condensador y finalmente en el extremo de las pistas hay dos soldaduras de las que salían un bobinado que rodeaban a varias laminillas metálicas flexibles (recordar que la antena va embutida en la correa y tiene que ser flexible).

Este bobinado estaba roto y me decidí a substituirlo. Conté las vueltas que tenía para darle las mismas con el nuevo hilo. Tenía 423 vueltas de 15 mm. cada una aprox. haciendo un total de unos 6,5 m aprox.

Yo no se si la longitud de ese hilo de cobre que forma el bobinado tiene,  que estar relacionado con la longitud de la onda 3870 m. 

yo no se si es mejor cuanto mas largo el hilo de cobre o tiene que adaptarse a un múltipo de esa longitud de onda.

El hilo nuevo me da la impresión de que era de menor sección porque a las mismas vueltas el bobinado ocupaba menor grosor, así que añadí otras 50... ¿hice bien?

El reloj se sincroniza en determinados lugares y a determinadas horas, incluso se ha llegado a sincronizar a medio día. Pero sin embargo no siempre es así y a veces falla y no se sincroniza.

He leído algo de la 'polaridad' de las señales de radio y no se cual es la polaridad de esta señal, no se si se sintonizará mejor el reloj en vertical o en horizontal, longitudinalmente o transversalmente a la señal.

Bueno, espero no molestar mucho y muchas gracias por la atención. 
Mañana intentaré poner una imagen.

Un saludo
Suerte.


----------



## fco_jones (Mar 4, 2008)

Estas son las fotos de la antena que va alojada en el interior de la correa del reloj junghans.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 4, 2008)

Tendrias que haber bobinado la misma cantidad de vueltas, estarias mas cerca del valor de inductancia original pero igual habria que calibrar.  
El reloj deberia tener adentro un trimmer (capacitor variable) para el ajuste en fabrica. Necesitas tener portadora de 77.5kHz y el reloj disponer de una salida para medir cuando esta en resonancia o una indicacion del nivel de recepcion.


----------



## VichoT (Mar 11, 2008)

Holas.fco_jones.Creo ke deberias de hacer u tema nuevo para tus preguntas... pero intentare responderte  por esta vez.jejeje



			
				fco_jones dijo:
			
		

> El hilo nuevo me da la impresión de que era de menor sección porque a las mismas vueltas el bobinado ocupaba menor grosor, así que añadí otras 50... ¿hice bien?


 Hiciste mal. en una bobina loke importa para ke resuene son su numero de espiras(numero de bueltas del almabre esmaltado) la seccion (diametro) del alambre esta relacionada conla potencia amayor grosor mayor potencia podra circular por la bobina.

Aunke siendo extricto ara la inductancia todo vale pero en la practica  loke importa son el numero de espiras, ancho dela espira, tipo de nucleo y  forma dela bobina(espiras montadas ,todas alienadas,toroidales etc....



			
				fco_jones dijo:
			
		

> El reloj se sincroniza en determinados lugares y a determinadas horas, incluso se ha llegado a sincronizar a medio día. Pero sin embargo no siempre es así y a veces falla y no se sincroniza.
> 
> He leído algo de la 'polaridad' de las señales de radio y no se cual es la polaridad de esta señal, no se si se sintonizará mejor el reloj en vertical o en horizontal, longitudinalmente o transversalmente a la señal.


Desconozco de este tema pero ten en cuenta ke las ondas electromagneticas se ven seriamnete afectadas por el entorno. la potencia de una señal puede variar mucho de un mt2 a optro metro cuadrado dependiendo delas estructuras y obsatulos ke existan.

en lo referente a polarizacion cuando uan antena TX y una antena RX estan polarizadas dela misma forma HH o VV la eficacia del sistema sera mayor como tu dices pero si no estasn polarizadas en forma = HV o VH el sistema transmitira y recibira de todas formas claro con menor potencia pero creo ke eso aki no importaria mucho...no creo ke debas ubicar tu muñeca en una posicion especifica para plarizar tu antena de la manera devida...

BYE!


----------



## fco_jones (Mar 12, 2008)

Hola a todos

Eduardo y VichoT: muchas gracias por tan valiosas aportaciones.

Ya he abierto un nuevo hilo con el tema.

Un saludo.
suerte.


----------

